# Wanted F1 cockapoo puppy...any recommendations?



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi. I am looking for a F1 cockapoo and was wondering if anyone has any good recommendations about good breeders.


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi 
I have recently (6 days ago) collected my pup from Jandaz... in wales.. lovely confident puppy and a caring breeder..check out her website..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome! There are a lot of good threads on here about looking for a breeder, you could try in the puppy section. Reccomendations are always good but will also need to have a think about the type of Cockapoo that you would like as their are different crosses. 

English or American Cocker spaniel?
If English then working or Show Cocker Spaniel.

There are a number of health tests that should be considered before producing a litter so for the long term health of your Cockapoo it is important to find a breeder that considers the health and temperament of their dogs. Below is from a puppy buying post;


• Have a look at a wide range of breeders, call them up and ask lots of questions and go and visit where possible.

Questions to ask

• What health tests have their dogs had? Ask to see the certificates.

• If they are KC registered parents ask to see proof.

• How often do they breed their bitches?

• How old were their bitches when they were first bred?

http://www.cockerspaniel-info.org.uk...guidelines.htm

• Make sure you see mum and dad where possible but always ensure you see the mum.

• Puppies should not leave their mum before 8 weeks old.

• What will you get with your puppy? Most breeders offer micro-chipping, food, 1 month insurance, first vaccinations and a blanket or toy smelling of the litter.

• What after care is there? Will they still support you if needed? A good breeder will insist that you return the puppy to them if things don’t work and will probably have a contract.

• What are the temperaments of the parents?

• Are the puppies used to be handled and the normal hustle and bustle of a house?

As a Cockapoo is a cross between two pedigrees I would recommend that you look at the Kennel Club descriptions of each breed and also the Breed Clubs themselves. They are the experts on the individual breeds of dog and give great advice on what to look for. This will help you greatly when looking at the parent dogs.

http://www.cockerspaniel-info.org.uk/index.htm
http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/
http://www.miniaturepoodleclub.org.uk/
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk


There are some breeders on here, larger and smaller. It is a personal decision so is worth calling them up and going on lots of visits, that way you will be able to find the right breeder for you! I am sure you will get lots of reccomendations! 

JoJo also has a great blog (and I am sure whe will be along later) with lots of advice so it is worth having a look at her website aswell. 

www.mydogslife.co.uk

Good luck with your search!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's hard getting started on your search, bearing in mind Sarah's excellent advice above, it may be helpful to look into other people's recommendations to see if they fit your bill. My pup is from Jukee Doodles, who were perfect for me


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome  Exciting stuff!
My Izzie & Poppy to be are from Anzil's in Liverpool, so that is my recommendation, Anthony is a fantastic breeder in my opinion, & Izzie is perfect 
& as Sarah said it's good to know which cross you want though as different breeders breed different cockers and poodles to others...
For example, Anzil's breeds show line cocker spaniel mums with miniature poodles, whereas Jukes Doodles breed working cocker spaniels...
Good luck with you search  Let us know how it goes & what you decide!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

hi montyp
yes as the above members have said there are 1/ working cocker x poodle 
2/ show cocker xpoodle 3/american cocker x poodle all have diferant degrees of energy make sure you speak to some one who knows about all 3 types were do you live ?romeo


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi. I live in Norfolk. I'm pretty sure we want a working english cocker x as we are quite out-doorsey. However would like a chilled dog when at home as we have a busy B&B and would need to get on. A friend of a friend has had a litter with mum being a show cocker (with a bit of working cocker in her) crossed with a toy poodle. She has both dogs and says they both have lovely temperaments. Do you know if the pup would be more needy with a toy as a dad. Or is that rubbish?!! So many things to find out!!!


----------



## bonnierosie (Oct 7, 2011)

hi, ive have a cockapoo who has working cocker as mum & toy poodle dad, she is a fantastic dog, loves the out side (love's running for her ball) but in the house she is so chilled, very loyal dogs, great family pets


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is English show cocker mun - toy dad. She is quite energetic and
certainly not needy...actually she is almost too independent..


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty is English show cocker mun - toy dad. She is quite energetic and
> certainly not needy...actually she is almost too independent..


Sounds like my Betty too but she has a working cocker mum and toy poodle dad. She is really lively when out but if k am working from home she just snoozes behind/under the sofa!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

well as i breed all three types , you sound like you need a dog that will have fun outside but be calm and chilled around your guests best go and speak to owners of all types i can advise you only on my cockapoos i have sold and in my 12 years experience i would go for a show cocker x toy or miniature poodle but i do favour them grately over the other two types you may visit if you like or phone for a chat janice


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Totally random question to Janice. 
Do u see any difference in the pups if the mother is poodle or cocker?
Cheers
A


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Good question Adam... I've seen one advert for a litter of Cockapoos where the mother is the Poodle. 

I understand, from Jukee Doodle's website, that the pups tend to be 60% mother so perhaps if the mother is a Poodle the offspring would be quite different. 

I wonder why more people don't breed from the Poodle...? Janice? Any other breeders? 

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sure an American Show Cocker to a Toy poodle could give a different result than an American Show Cocker to a Miniature Poodle - and even an English Show Cocker to a more Traditional Miniature Poodle then to a Modern Miniature Poodle could result in a differing dog - then if you swapped from a Cocker mum to a Poodle mum the results could be different too - so as a result of the above - I'd personally say you would; will and do get more than just 3 types. Though I would say that you'll get lovely dogs as a result from any mix.

There are actual owners of all variables here on this site.

Best initial route would be to check the "gallery" and find a "look" you like - then see if that mix fits YOUR lifestyle. View at least 2 if not 3 different breeders (never take your cheque-book) and trust your instincts.

Don't believe all you hear - not all "Show" crosses are couch-potatoes and not all "Working" crosses are wired !!

Even better - ask if there are any Cockapoo meets / gatherings in your area - or even ask if someone local would be happy to meet you for a coffee and show you their dog x

Remember - they are cute puppies for a matter weeks - they are adults for years - meeting adult dogs is the best gauge.

Stephen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Totally random question to Janice.
> Do u see any difference in the pups if the mother is poodle or cocker?
> Cheers
> A


Considering it is more normal to be the other way round, strangley the two Cockapoos I see regularly have Poodle mums! The boy is big and his coat is curly and denser than Daisys but he is trimmed quite short at the moment. The bitch has a coat more like Daisys and is more the same build, maybe slightly taller. If you told me one of them had a poodle mum I would guess the boy but I wouldn't have guessed the girl. Does that make sense?! 

Daisy has a Cocker Spaniel mum but under the fluff I think she has a slightly more pointy poodle nose! 

Its a tricky one I think! However, they all look like Cockapoos!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Don't believe all you hear - not all "Show" crosses are couch-potatoes and not all "Working" crosses are wired !!


Marcus and I eventually came to our decision based on the typical personality of a Working Cocker - trainable, gentle and incredible friendly. Actually, that's a lie. We also prefer the 'look' of the Working Cocker. 

At the end of the day a Cockapoo is a cross-breed so there's no guarantee of the outcome but out of all the Cockapoos we've met we've been most drawn to the ones from Working Cocker mums and Miniature Poodle daddies - and I'm talking about adult Cockapoos. All puppies are cute! 

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Considering it is more normal to be the other way round, strangley the two Cockapoos I see regularly have Poodle mums! The boy is big and his coat is curly and denser than Daisys but he is trimmed quite short at the moment. The bitch has a coat more like Daisys and is more the same build, maybe slightly taller. If you told me one of them had a poodle mum I would guess the boy but I wouldn't have guessed the girl. Does that make sense?!
> 
> Daisy has a Cocker Spaniel mum but under the fluff I think she has a slightly more pointy poodle nose!
> 
> Its a tricky one I think! However, they all look like Cockapoos!


That's funny - where do all of you see these Cockapoos?! I have my eyes open all the time desperate to bump into a Cockapoo but no such luck! 

Sarah I'd noticed that Daisy has a lovely angular face - have you got more pics of her. I'd love to see how she's developing!

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, have you found your breeder then Turi? (may have missed a thread, not been on as much as usual) when are you getting your pup?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> That's funny - where do all of you see these Cockapoos?! I have my eyes open all the time desperate to bump into a Cockapoo but no such luck!
> 
> Sarah I'd noticed that Daisy has a lovely angular face - have you got more pics of her. I'd love to see how she's developing!
> 
> Turi x


We have about 8 or 9 around here, I am beginning to lose count!  I regularly walk with Max and Lexi who I mentioned above, who are both adorable! Then there are some choccie boys, Merlin and Rufus, a JD pup called Florence who is an absolute sweety, a new arrival called Monty (I think) and another who is an american cross. I am sure there a couple more but I have only met them briefly on a walk and then not bumped into them since! 

I am not sure if I have taken any photos recently, I will have a look . It is funny as when we were looking at puppies I had decided I preferred the Cocker shape faces and I was hoping that if picking from a litter we would avoid a poodle nose  which is exactly what our lovely girly has! It is very strange how you have a fixed idea of what you want in your head when you start looking and then end up with a completely different Cockapoo! I am sure others have done the same with colour, wanted a choccie and come home with having chosen an apricot (or having been chosen by an apricot)! Although looks will always play some part in choosing I think the personality and temperament should always come first!  It must be lovely to be 'chosen' by a puppy, maybe I will do it that way round next time!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh, have you found your breeder then Turi? (may have missed a thread, not been on as much as usual) when are you getting your pup?


We are in contact with three breeders, each of whom is waiting for the bitch to come into season. I have to stop myself from calling daily to find out if she's come on yet in case they refuse to sell me a puppy !

One is in Hertfordshire, one in Kent and one in Lancashire. 

So, hopefully, we're looking at mid to late Feb or early March... ages away. I wish all you smug happy puppy owners would stop showing of your little ones . Only kidding, I love it really... just SO impatient!

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> We have about 8 or 9 around here, I am beginning to lose count!  I regularly walk with Max and Lexi who I mentioned above, who are both adorable! Then there are some choccie boys, Merlin and Rufus, a JD pup called Florence who is an absolute sweety, a new arrival called Monty (I think) and another who is an american cross. I am sure there a couple more but I have only met them briefly on a walk and then not bumped into them since!
> 
> I am not sure if I have taken any photos recently, I will have a look . It is funny as when we were looking at puppies I had decided I preferred the Cocker shape faces and I was hoping that if picking from a litter we would avoid a poodle nose  which is exactly what our lovely girly has! It is very strange how you have a fixed idea of what you want in your head when you start looking and then end up with a completely different Cockapoo! I am sure others have done the same with colour, wanted a choccie and come home with having chosen an apricot (or having been chosen by an apricot)! Although looks will always play some part in choosing I think the personality and temperament should always come first!  It must be lovely to be 'chosen' by a puppy, maybe I will do it that way round next time!


Sarah, where do you live for all these Cockapoos?! I think Marcus and I will pull out of our sale in Putney and move near you . What does Daisy think of the other Cockapoos? 

I think Daisy is just gorgeous... and as I've said before I'm full of admiration for you providing her with her first stable home. I'm sure that when Marcus and I go and choose our puppy all preconceptions and sense will fly out the window!

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Time will fly, especially with the house move  ... and you'll be so well prepared


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> We are in contact with three breeders, each of whom is waiting for the bitch to come into season. I have to stop myself from calling daily to find out if she's come on yet


Haha - just what I was like waiting for Remy 



Turi said:


> I wish all you smug happy puppy owners would stop showing of your little ones . Only kidding, I love it really... just SO impatient!


OK can't help myself here because I am feeling really smug  - you'll be the same soon


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm soooo broody


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mandy!!! 

I just squealed. Marcus came running in to find out what was wrong I was so loud. 

I LOVE THAT PICTURE OF YOU ON THE SOFA - don't mean to shout, lower case didn't quite cut it . 

Ali, how can you feel broody?! You have a baba already, stop being greedy 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just you wait


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Me too! As if I don't have enough to think about and I am already thing about my second Cockapoo! I haven't told the husband yet, he is already telling me off for not studying and laughing at the computer too much!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it a bit weird if I save the picture as my screen saver?! Yes, probably  

I will have to return later tonight to have another look. And then I'll have sweet 'poo filled dreams...

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Just you wait


I CAN'T wait... that's the problem!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Me too! As if I don't have enough to think about and I am already thing about my second Cockapoo! I haven't told the husband yet, he is already telling me off for not studying and laughing at the computer too much!


Sarah... that's the second time tonight you've insinuated the prospect of another puppy... ?!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Me too! As if I don't have enough to think about and I am already thing about my second Cockapoo! I haven't told the husband yet, he is already telling me off for not studying and laughing at the computer too much!


Ciara and I keep dropping remarks into the conversation about having 3 dogs, hubby hasn't said no, but then again, it wouldn't make any difference if he did!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ciara and I keep dropping remarks into the conversation about having 3 dogs, hubby hasn't said no, but then again, it wouldn't make any difference if he did!


 I am not even at the dropping hints stage yet!  Until Daisy is a bit more settled I will have to be patient! Doesn't stop me from keeping an eye out though!  

I can imagine him saying 'Its me or the dog!' .........Hmmmmmm toughy....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Mandy!!!
> 
> I just squealed. Marcus came running in to find out what was wrong I was so loud.
> 
> ...


My evening sofa hug with my 'girls' is the best thing ever. Having Flo and Remy is brill. When you saw Flo at the St Albans meet she was as mad as a box of frogs and is crazy near a flyball run but she'll also chill out for the most amazing hugs ever and is so calm around the house.

If you ever want a cockapoo fix while you are waiting for your own puppy you can pop onto my photobucket albums to see pictures of Flo since day one, Remy and also movies  http://s1217.photobucket.com/home/flothecockapoo/index


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> I am not even at the dropping hints stage yet!  Until Daisy is a bit more settled I will have to be patient! Doesn't stop me from keeping an eye out though!
> 
> I can imagine him saying 'Its me or the dog!' .........Hmmmmmm toughy....


I waited until Flo was 2 years old which has turned out to be perfect as Flo is mature enough to mother and lead Remy whilst still being quite puppy like as she is only just reaching maturity. I had to be really patient too - not least in having to persuade hubby a second dog was a good idea but he is now besotted with both of them. Reckon I could even get away with a third in another 2 years time


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, they really love each other - there are so many pictures of them together! 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

embee said:


> I waited until Flo was 2 years old which has turned out to be perfect as Flo is mature enough to mother and lead Remy whilst still being quite puppy like as she is only just reaching maturity. I had to be really patient too - not least in having to persuade hubby a second dog was a good idea but he is now besotted with both of them. Reckon I could even get away with a third in another 2 years time


Joking aside, I will wait until either the end of next year or the beginning of 2013. I would like Daisy to be around two years old for the same reasons you mention.  My holidays next year have already been planned with Daisy in mind and it will be great to go away with her. Seeing you with Flo and Remy is just lovely though, I will just have to look at your lovely pictures for now. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I will have to be patient too! And I'm not on the waiting list yet ....


----------

